# Commercial lot



## Yardcrew (Sep 23, 2015)

Hey guys tell me what you think first time to bid on commercial lot. I'm the owner operator so my overhead is fairly low. The lot measured out to 20,700 I priced it accordingly 
1-3"$150
3-6"$190
6-9"$235
9-12$295
Every 2" over 12" was $60 
Tell me what you guys think they just wanted plowing it was fairly open lot has two trees planted in planters in parking lot. They wanted salt on walkways only was about 1000 Sqft of walkway I priced that at $50 to salt.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Texas...... 
You're plow pricing is a little high for what lots in No Colorado that size would go for, I'd be at around $100.00. You mentioned salting the walk, are you shoveling it too for the $50.00?


----------



## Yardcrew (Sep 23, 2015)

BUFF;2055858 said:


> Texas......
> You're plow pricing is a little high for what lots in No Colorado that size would go for, I'd be at around $100.00. You mentioned salting the walk, are you shoveling it too for the $50.00?


No that's just $50 for salting only I built the shoveling of walk price into the price with the lot


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

A lot of things make a big difference here like plow size, shoveling or snow blowing the walks. That lot shouldn't take more than 15-20 minutes with an 8ft plow and wings.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Yardcrew;2055860 said:


> No that's just $50 for salting only I built the shoveling of walk price into the price with the lot


$50.00 is pretty excessive considering you'll be using 10# <> of salt/deicer.

I have no idea of what you have for equipment, however a 1/2acre lot that's pretty open shouldn't take more than 15mins to plow with a 8-8.5wide blade and 1000sq of walk should take about 6-8mins to shovel for the 1-3" range.

My $100.00 included shoveling the walk and I'd charge $20 for the salt/deicer.

I also use tiered rates but us 60% as my multiplier.


----------



## Yardcrew (Sep 23, 2015)

BUFF;2055869 said:


> $50.00 is pretty excessive considering you'll be using 10# <> of salt/deicer.
> 
> I have no idea of what you have for equipment, however a 1/2acre lot that's pretty open shouldn't take more than 15mins to plow with a 8-8.5wide blade and 1000sq of walk should take about 6-8mins to shovel for the 1-3" range.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input was unsure on salt. I figured it would take at least one 50lb bag of salt. My price for salt here is around $16 a bag so I tried to at least double it. 
As far as my tiering goes do you think I'm to cheap on that. The first tiered step was around 25% increase was unsure what I should do not familiar with this. I've always done driveways so my tiering was $10-20 range.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Yardcrew;2055875 said:


> Thanks for the input was unsure on salt. I figured it would take at least one 50lb bag of salt. My price for salt here is around $16 a bag so I tried to at least double it.
> As far as my tiering goes do you think I'm to cheap on that. The first tiered step was around 25% increase was unsure what I should do not familiar with this. I've always done driveways so my tiering was $10-20 range.


$16.00.... holy crap Ice Slicer is about $6.75 a bag and Morgo's SnoPlow is about $7.35 a bag. Is there a John Deere Landscapes down there?

Driveways are a completely different game because of the amount of area, I only have 3 rates 1-6", 6-12" and 12" +.

Yes you should be at 50% at a min increases on lots.


----------



## Yardcrew (Sep 23, 2015)

Yardcrew;2055875 said:


> Thanks for the input was unsure on salt. I figured it would take at least one 50lb bag of salt. My price for salt here is around $16 a bag so I tried to at least double it.
> As far as my tiering goes do you think I'm to cheap on that. The first tiered step was around 25% increase was unsure what I should do not familiar with this. I've always done driveways so my tiering was $10-20 range.


Sorry guys for not putting all the proper info on equipment:
3/4 ton truck with 8' straight blade
26" snow blower 
And 100lb salt spreader


----------



## Yardcrew (Sep 23, 2015)

BUFF;2055883 said:


> $16.00.... holy crap Ice Slicer is about $6.75 a bag and Morgo's SnoPlow is about $7.35 a bag. Is there a John Deere Landscapes down there?
> 
> Driveways are a completely different game because of the amount of area, I only have 3 rates 1-6", 6-12" and 12" +.
> 
> Yes you should be at 50% at a min increases on lots.


Yes I have John Deere haven't called them yet I forgot about them they are in a bad location here in town so I always skip them. I called pro chem and Ewing and it was around $16 a bag

So my tiering is not far off from yours if I'm tiering 25% every step

I added more tiering because we vary rarely get more snow than 6-9 per storm most are around 1-3" mark but we have had a few storms of 12" plus. It may be easier to figure bids with less snow fall inch measurements and just offer 3 like some others have done. I'm up for any advice you guys have.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

What is your yearly snow fall? 
If you can get $150 for a half an acre, great!!! Not Here  45 ish minutes with side walk and Salt. 
Salt $5.59 50lbs
Over priced Ice Melter / Rapid Melt Ice Melt $8.39
I use tiers like that but stop at 9" Over that I just Bill A LOT Ha Ha , It has really only snow over 9" once in the last 5 years and that was 21" So it was all T&M. That is in the bottom line for all snow over 9"


----------



## Yardcrew (Sep 23, 2015)

maxwellp;2056064 said:


> What is your yearly snow fall?
> If you can get $150 for a half an acre, great!!! Not Here  45 ish minutes with side walk and Salt.
> Salt $5.59 50lbs
> Over priced Ice Melter / Rapid Melt Ice Melt $8.39
> I use tiers like that but stop at 9" Over that I just Bill A LOT Ha Ha , It has really only snow over 9" once in the last 5 years and that was 21" So it was all T&M. That is in the bottom line for all snow over 9"


The average snowfall is somewhere around 20 inches a season for a normal year. In 2013 we had somewhere around 60 inches, we had a 16 inch snow and 12 inch snow that year. Last year we got 44inches. So we don't get to much snow here


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Yardcrew;2056127 said:


> The average snowfall is somewhere around 20 inches a season for a normal year. In 2013 we had somewhere around 60 inches, we had a 16 inch snow and 12 inch snow that year. Last year we got 44inches. So we don't get to much snow here


How much ice melt did you go through last season or average per season?

If you go through a couple pallets it may be worth driving north into Colo or to NM and buy melt for 50%<> less than you get in Tx.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Yardcrew, check walmart for salt. Not sure what the prices are but I'm currently in Lubbock and last week when it got down to 40 I thought I saw a cart with some salt bags on it.

You could also check out stuff from HD's website and have it shipped to your store, which will probably be cheaper and shipping to store is free.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'm going to say based on your seasonal average, your pricing is aboot good.

I'm amazed at what those who rarely see snow can charge.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Mark Oomkes;2058151 said:


> I'm going to say based on your seasonal average, your pricing is aboot good.
> 
> I'm amazed at what those who rarely see snow can charge.


Less is more / Sometimes.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Mark Oomkes;2058151 said:


> I'm going to say based on your seasonal average, your pricing is aboot good.
> 
> I'm amazed at what those who rarely see snow can charge.





maxwellp;2058234 said:


> Less is more / Sometimes.


They can charge more probably because there are no plows in the area.

Example: Lubbock TX - 2 snowplows and first time used was in Feb 2015.


----------



## rbljack (Dec 9, 2013)

another guy from texas here....and I have a few customers (a few resi and two commercial lots, asking about snow removal here too. Not sure I can make it cost effective. My current gen liability policy is for my lawn care business, and specifically excludes snow and ice removal. Trying to research all this stuff to see if it will be cost effective, so im subscribing. I can understand why guys here may be able to charge more. The up front cost for plow, insurance, and salt spreader etc isn't cheap, plus the insurance. with minimal snow fall, that equipment takes up space when not in use. BUT on the flip side, if we DO get a decent snow year, the guys with the equipment can probably make some decent $$$.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

rbljack;2058571 said:


> another guy from texas here....and I have a few customers (a few resi and two commercial lots, asking about snow removal here too. Not sure I can make it cost effective. My current gen liability policy is for my lawn care business, and specifically excludes snow and ice removal. Trying to research all this stuff to see if it will be cost effective, so im subscribing. I can understand why guys here may be able to charge more. The up front cost for plow, insurance, and salt spreader etc isn't cheap, plus the insurance. with minimal snow fall, that equipment takes up space when not in use. BUT on the flip side, if we DO get a decent snow year, the guys with the equipment can probably make some decent $$$.


You could search for used plows/spreaders north of you to start with for under $4K. You may want to consider a Tailgate spreader instead of a V box.
Talk to your agent, you may be surprised the added for snow/ice work may not be that much.


----------

